# Atlas 7b Shaper By Don Kinzer



## HMF (Jan 30, 2016)

*Atlas 7B Shaper*



I acquired this 7" Atlas shaper, S/N 008897, in November 2002. After a bit of familiarization, I intended to disassemble, clean and renovate it. However, a need to use it arose almost immediately so I pressed it into service to cut some internal splines in a gear for my lathe. A page describing that project may be found here.

Finally, I did get to the shaper renovation project and the pictures here show the before and after (December 2002) states. In addition to the cleaning and painting, many of the bolts were replaced, new felt wipers were made and the wiper covers were re-formed to be closer to their original shape. Also, a portion of one of the webs from the right side belt guard had been broken out so I fabricated a replacement piece and welded it in. The S7-32 table feed nut was quite worn so it was replaced with an aftermarket part. Lastly, a new power cord was installed and a power switch was installed in the original location. A switch plate was fabricated to hold the switch and the wiring was run up through the center of the casting as it had been originally.

*Before*


 

 


*After*


 

 


The next related project is to build a stand for the shaper. I haven't yet decided whether to make it open or enclosed. Most likely, though, it will be made of steel and have a chip tray.
A PDF containing a parts diagram and other information about the Atlas shaper may be found here.


----------

